# linux-c7



## fernandel (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi!

I have installed emulators/linux-c6 and I like "upgrade" to emulators/linux-c7.
Do I need first to deinstall everything from linux-c6 and than install c-7 or everything will be updated, please?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

Probably the best and easiest way is to remove emulators/linux-c6, run `pkg autoremove` to remove any left-overs and install emulators/linux-c7 plus anything else you need.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 6, 2017)

And I'll also ask to keep it safe: is emulators/linux_base-c7 considered to be as complete as emulators/linux_base-c6? I mean, will nothing go missing, as some pessimistic posts seem to imply?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm not sure, it's still quite new. So there may still be some things missing here and there.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 6, 2017)

OK, I've checked now with my installation and it's nothing removed except linux-c6 packages themselves + nvidia-driver and skype. Well, it's also my DraftSight installation along with some CentOS 6.6 RPMs missing in ports extracted directly into /compat/linux, but then I could just backup the whole /compat/linux before uninstalling...


----------



## fernandel (Feb 11, 2017)

free-and-bsd said:


> OK, I've checked now with my installation and it's nothing removed except linux-c6 packages themselves + nvidia-driver and skype. Well, it's also my DraftSight installation along with some CentOS 6.6 RPMs missing in ports extracted directly into /compat/linux, but then I could just backup the whole /compat/linux before uninstalling...



I did installed and looks okay but I cannot install net-im/skype4 which worke without problems onc6. Did you have problem with Skype, please?


----------



## aragats (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, now it makes no sense to install Skype 4.3 since its life will end in a couple of weeks...
Skype has announced the end of life of old P2P protocol. I've tried skypeforlinux-alpha with emulators/linux-c7.
I get the following, not sure how to move forward with that.
	
	



```
[17811:0209/224202:FATAL:zygote_host_impl_linux.cc(140)] Check failed: base::UnixDomainSocket::EnableReceiveProcessId(fds[0]).
#0 0x00000109855e <unknown>
#1 0x0000010ae7cb <unknown>
#2 0x000001fe0a8b <unknown>
#3 0x000001fe001f <unknown>
#4 0x000001fe05ce <unknown>
#5 0x000001caad2a <unknown>
#6 0x000001cb107f <unknown>
#7 0x000001caa4a6 <unknown>
#8 0x000001299e77 <unknown>
#9 0x000001298950 <unknown>
#10 0x000003487933 main
#11 0x000810421b15 __libc_start_main
#12 0x000000586cc9 <unknown>
```


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 12, 2017)

aragats said:


> Well, now it makes no sense to install Skype 4.3 since its life will end in a couple of weeks...
> Skype has announced the end of life of old P2P protocol. I've tried skypeforlinux-alpha with emulators/linux-c7.
> I get the following, not sure how to move forward with that.
> 
> ...


You've checked all the needed libs with ldd, I presume?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 12, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I did installed and looks okay but I cannot install net-im/skype4 which worke without problems onc6. Did you have problem with Skype, please?


Not using it any more, so I didn't really check. Still, start by checking the needed libs.


----------



## aragats (Feb 12, 2017)

free-and-bsd said:


> You've checked all the needed libs with ldd, I presume?


Sure, I've checked:
	
	



```
$ ldd /compat/linux/usr/share/skypeforlinux/skypeforlinux
/compat/linux/usr/share/skypeforlinux/skypeforlinux:
   linux_vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffffffff000)
   libnode.so => /compat/linux/usr/share/skypeforlinux/libnode.so (0x0000000804800000)
   libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x0000000806000000)
   libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000806400000)
   libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000806c00000)
   libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 => /lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0 (0x0000000807000000)
   libatk-1.0.so.0 => /lib64/libatk-1.0.so.0 (0x0000000807400000)
   libcairo.so.2 => /lib64/libcairo.so.2 (0x0000000807800000)
   libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000807c00000)
   libgio-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000808000000)
   libpango-1.0.so.0 => /lib64/libpango-1.0.so.0 (0x0000000808400000)
   libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000808800000)
   libfreetype.so.6 => /lib64/libfreetype.so.6 (0x0000000808c00000)
   libfontconfig.so.1 => /lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x0000000809000000)
   libdbus-1.so.3 => /lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x0000000809400000)
   libXi.so.6 => /lib64/libXi.so.6 (0x0000000809800000)
   libXcursor.so.1 => /lib64/libXcursor.so.1 (0x0000000809c00000)
   libXdamage.so.1 => /lib64/libXdamage.so.1 (0x000000080a000000)
   libXrandr.so.2 => /lib64/libXrandr.so.2 (0x000000080a400000)
   libXcomposite.so.1 => /lib64/libXcomposite.so.1 (0x000000080a800000)
   libXext.so.6 => /lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x000000080ac00000)
   libXfixes.so.3 => /lib64/libXfixes.so.3 (0x000000080b000000)
   libXrender.so.1 => /lib64/libXrender.so.1 (0x000000080b400000)
   libX11.so.6 => /lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x000000080b800000)
   libXtst.so.6 => /lib64/libXtst.so.6 (0x000000080bc00000)
   libXss.so.1 => /lib64/libXss.so.1 (0x000000080c000000)
   libgconf-2.so.4 => /lib64/libgconf-2.so.4 (0x000000080c400000)
   libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x000000080c800000)
   librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x000000080cc00000)
   libglib-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x000000080d000000)
   libnss3.so => /lib64/libnss3.so (0x000000080d400000)
   libnssutil3.so => /lib64/libnssutil3.so (0x000000080d800000)
   libsmime3.so => /lib64/libsmime3.so (0x000000080dc00000)
   libnspr4.so => /lib64/libnspr4.so (0x000000080e000000)
   libffmpeg.so => /compat/linux/usr/share/skypeforlinux/libffmpeg.so (0x000000080e400000)
   libasound.so.2 => /lib64/libasound.so.2 (0x000000080e800000)
   libcups.so.2 => /lib64/libcups.so.2 (0x000000080ec00000)
   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x000000080f000000)
   libexpat.so.1 => /lib64/libexpat.so.1 (0x000000080f400000)
   libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x000000080f800000)
   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x000000080fc00000)
   libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x0000000810000000)
   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x0000000810400000)
   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000000804565000)
   libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 => /lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 (0x0000000810800000)
   libXinerama.so.1 => /lib64/libXinerama.so.1 (0x0000000810c00000)
   libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000811000000)
   libharfbuzz.so.0 => /lib64/libharfbuzz.so.0 (0x0000000811400000)
   libpixman-1.so.0 => /lib64/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x0000000811800000)
   libEGL.so.1 => /lib64/libEGL.so.1 (0x0000000811c00000)
   libpng15.so.15 => /lib64/libpng15.so.15 (0x0000000812000000)
   libxcb-shm.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-shm.so.0 (0x0000000812400000)
   libxcb-render.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-render.so.0 (0x0000000812800000)
   libxcb.so.1 => /lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x0000000812c00000)
   libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1 (0x0000000813000000)
   libGL.so.1 => /lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x0000000813400000)
   libffi.so.6 => /lib64/libffi.so.6 (0x0000000813800000)
   libselinux.so.1 => /lib64/libselinux.so.1 (0x0000000813c00000)
   libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2 (0x0000000814000000)
   libdbus-glib-1.so.2 => /lib64/libdbus-glib-1.so.2 (0x0000000814400000)
   libplc4.so => /lib64/libplc4.so (0x0000000814800000)
   libplds4.so => /lib64/libplds4.so (0x0000000814c00000)
   libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /lib64/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0x0000000815000000)
   libkrb5.so.3 => /lib64/libkrb5.so.3 (0x0000000815400000)
   libk5crypto.so.3 => /lib64/libk5crypto.so.3 (0x0000000815800000)
   libcom_err.so.2 => /lib64/libcom_err.so.2 (0x0000000815c00000)
   libssl.so.10 => /lib64/libssl.so.10 (0x0000000816000000)
   libcrypto.so.10 => /lib64/libcrypto.so.10 (0x0000000816400000)
   libavahi-common.so.3 => /lib64/libavahi-common.so.3 (0x0000000816800000)
   libavahi-client.so.3 => /lib64/libavahi-client.so.3 (0x0000000816c00000)
   libcrypt.so.1 => /lib64/libcrypt.so.1 (0x0000000817000000)
   libgraphite2.so.3 => /lib64/libgraphite2.so.3 (0x0000000817400000)
   libX11-xcb.so.1 => /lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1 (0x0000000817800000)
   libxcb-dri2.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-dri2.so.0 (0x0000000817c00000)
   libxcb-xfixes.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-xfixes.so.0 (0x0000000818000000)
   libxcb-shape.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-shape.so.0 (0x0000000818400000)
   libgbm.so.1 => /lib64/libgbm.so.1 (0x0000000818800000)
   libdrm.so.2 => /lib64/libdrm.so.2 (0x0000000818c00000)
   libXau.so.6 => /lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x0000000819000000)
   libglapi.so.0 => /lib64/libglapi.so.0 (0x0000000819400000)
   libxcb-glx.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-glx.so.0 (0x0000000819800000)
   libxcb-dri3.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-dri3.so.0 (0x0000000819c00000)
   libxcb-present.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-present.so.0 (0x000000081a000000)
   libxcb-randr.so.0 => /lib64/libxcb-randr.so.0 (0x000000081a400000)
   libxcb-sync.so.1 => /lib64/libxcb-sync.so.1 (0x000000081a800000)
   libxshmfence.so.1 => /lib64/libxshmfence.so.1 (0x000000081ac00000)
   libXxf86vm.so.1 => /lib64/libXxf86vm.so.1 (0x000000081b000000)
   libpcre.so.1 => /lib64/libpcre.so.1 (0x000000081b400000)
   liblzma.so.5 => /lib64/liblzma.so.5 (0x000000081b800000)
   libkrb5support.so.0 => /lib64/libkrb5support.so.0 (0x000000081bc00000)
   libkeyutils.so.1 => /lib64/libkeyutils.so.1 (0x000000081c000000)
```


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 12, 2017)

aragats said:


> Sure, I've checked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it seems the thing is still "experimental", eh?


----------



## morbit (Feb 19, 2017)

https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-emulation@freebsd.org/msg06550.html


----------

